# New Nano Specs / Advice



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello and Let me say thank you for welcoming me to Toronto. Just moved here from Boston. I had a 72g bow community reef for about 12 years and was not able to move it (sold it in Boston). My new place as you can imagine is much smaller so I'm thinking of putting a Nuvo Fusion 14 peninsula on my kitchen counter. Here is my thoughts: please opine and offer any advice.

The Nuvo Fusion 14 tank with:
IM DIY mesh screen cover
AquaMaxx NemoLight 18 watts
IM Ghost Skimmer
Spin stream return nozzle
Cobalt LED 50w heater (In return column?)
Tune Osmolator Nano ATO
IM Custom caddy media basket with: 
Future use of Perigen in overflow top chamber
Filter floss and 
Maybe create a small FUGE from the bottom chamber w Magnetic LED for Macro

Thoughts? Omissions? Additions? 

I plan to keep a 1.5-2" sand bed, 1 large rock with Zoos, payls, LPS, mushrooms and about 5-6 small fish and critters..


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*not getting bio-reactor*

I can't figure out how you could possibly fit the IM bio-reactor AND the ghost skimmer, so I'll skip the reactor and grow some Chaeto in the media caddy with a clip on LED light..?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO/E putting a refugium on such a small system is a waste of time and $.

If you are wanting to make a macroalgae reactor for N and P uptake like the PaxBellum, I dont suggest that you use a TLF PhosBan Rx as that material isnt suitable as the heat from the LED diodes will crack/craze the thin walled acrylic. Repurposing a cell cast acrylic media Rx would be the best route for the DIY-er.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Completely agree with wtac on both points.

If you want an effective alternative from the TFL, Aquamaxx has a hang on that would work well.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/AquaMaxx-FR-SE-GFO-Carbon-and-Biopellet-Hang-On-Filter-Media-Reactor.html



wtac said:


> IMHO/E putting a refugium on such a small system is a waste of time and $.
> 
> If you are wanting to make a macroalgae reactor for N and P uptake like the PaxBellum, I dont suggest that you use a TLF PhosBan Rx as that material isnt suitable as the heat from the LED diodes will crack/craze the thin walled acrylic. Repurposing a cell cast acrylic media Rx would be the best route for the DIY-er.


----------

